# "Little Critter" Book Apps All 99 Cents



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Some are always 99 cents, some are more, but right now they're all 99 cents. I picked up 3 when they were marked down back in December and my grandkids love them - lots of interactive stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=as_li_ss_sm_fb_us_ndp_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=shr&camp=213733&creative=399841&redirect=true&rd=1&rh=n%3A2350149011%2Ck%3ALittle+Critter&page=1


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks! I loved reading these books to my kids years ago. It will be great to have them for my sister's grandchildren.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks...picked up a couple!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

